# Ladies, Do You Like to Wear Dresses or Pants?



## SeaBreeze (Oct 9, 2015)

I only wear a dress when I absolutely have to, so I rarely wear them at all.  Even when I was young, I preferred to wear pants and dress very casually...usually just jeans.

Some women like the freedom of the feel of a dress, even as casual everyday.  I remember my mother used to wear shifts a lot, and rarely saw her in slacks.  What's your preference, dresses or pants?


----------



## Kadee (Oct 9, 2015)

In winter months the only time you will see me in a skirt and top is at a dance ,in summer I wear a skirt and top as we have fairly hot summers, last summer we had daytime temps  up to 47c . During this last winter it was so cold in South Aus I was wearing hubbies long johns he used when he rode a motor bike under my fleecy pants I wear around the house.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 9, 2015)

My job can be physically demanding so dress code is jeans every day. I wear dresses when me and hubby go out alone or on holidays. Mini or maxi I feel I dunno...special, if you're wearing a stylish dress people tend to be more courtly. At work I'm just one of the guys, it's fun to go full on fem sometimes. I changed clothes before I left work one day. A mini and black tights...the paint guys pacemaker almost blew a fuse


----------



## jujube (Oct 9, 2015)

I seldom go anywhere dressy, so it's usually shorts or jeans.  In Florida, the definition of dressy is "clean" shorts without too many wrinkles.  If you want to go all-out, you can wear your Sunday jeans.  

I did get a couple of va-va-voom dresses for my 50th high school reunion and my mom's birthday party.  It was nice dressing up.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 9, 2015)

Loose, flowy, long sundresses in summer, warm flannel shirts and cotton or wool long skirts in winter.


----------



## Linda (Oct 9, 2015)

I wear shorts or long pants, all the time, even to weddings.  I still own a dress or two and a nice suit I wore to my daughter's 1st wedding, but they are packed away in a plastic storage container in my shed, which is behind my house.  I would like to wear those long light summer dresses but I feel like I'm too short to look good in one.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 10, 2015)

Usually pants, shorts or capris in the summer, long pants in the winter.  If it gets cold enough, sweat pants and long handles.

I do enjoy dressing up in a dress sometimes, though,


----------



## chic (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm more of a pants person. For my work, pants are more practical but I can make pants look dressy enough for special events too, depending on the cut and fabric.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 10, 2015)

I sometimes wear a casual dress or skirt and I have a very pretty dress that I wear to weddings. But my preference is trousers. Pants are underwear in the UK.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2015)

I wear trousers or jeans most of the time..

I have lots of pretty dresses but I rarely get the chance to wear them except when I'm on holiday..but for every day wear?..Nope no dresses ( and the last time I wore a _skirt _was at my wedding 15 years ago) ...too impractical for my lifestyle


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 10, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I wear trousers or jeans most of the time..
> 
> I have lots of pretty dresses but I rarely get the chance to wear them except when I'm on holiday..but for every day wear?..Nope no dresses ( and the last time I wore a _skirt _was at my wedding 15 years ago) ...too impractical for my lifestyle



I usually wear capris when on holiday to where it's warm or hot, like Thailand. But actually I find a dress or skirt much cooler.  I had a favourite cotton skirt I wore in Uganda when we lived there.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 10, 2015)

Mostly pants now except on special occasion. When I was working in offices it was 50/50 skirts (or 2 piece suit)/pants. I don't have many dresses...never really did.


----------



## Laurie (Oct 10, 2015)

Over here we expect decent women to wear both (pants has a different connotation here!).

It is normally only the men who do not wear pants, except when dancing.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I usually wear capris when on holiday to where it's warm or hot, like Thailand. But actually I find a dress or skirt much cooler.  I had a favourite cotton skirt I wore in Uganda when we lived there.



Shorts (knee length)  and dresses  for me when I'm in a hot climate...otherwise it's trouser suits for work Trousers, tops and cropped jackets......and jeans the rest of the time mostly..


----------



## Pam (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm in pants most of the time, only wear skirts/dresses on special occasions. And yes, I do call them pants even though I am English. In my town and some other parts of the north of England trousers are referred to as pants.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm never comfortable being dressed up in a skirt and having bare legs. I feel I have to wear pantihose and I find them uncomfortable so most of the time I choose to wear slacks and trouser socks - I also have a thing about not putting my bare feet into closed shoes. 

On the other hand I love wearing a kaftan with sandals - bare legs are covered up, the breeze under the kaftan keeps me cool and the sandals suit the summer weather.

For formal occasions I like a long skirt with knee highs underneath.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 10, 2015)

Warri, what a spectacular shawl!


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 10, 2015)

I love wearing ethnic clothes, particularly embroidered Sikh suits. Comfortable, but elegantly suitable for most venues. I also love skinny jeans, boho tops  and my metallic gold cowboy boots, or Doc Martens. For special occasions, or hot summer days, love the long floaty dresses, sandals or heels. I am unashamedly girly.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 10, 2015)

Pam said:


> I'm in pants most of the time, only wear skirts/dresses on special occasions. And yes, I do call them pants even though I am English. In my town and some other parts of the north of England trousers are referred to as pants.



My sister gets in trouble when visiting here as she insists on saying pants.  But she's gotten some funny look when she's called them pants here, especially when she called her fast drying trousers waterproof pants!


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 10, 2015)

Very nice outfit Warrigal!  I love shawls as well.


----------



## Pam (Oct 10, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> My sister gets in trouble when visiting here as she insists on saying pants.  But she's gotten some funny look when she's called them pants here, especially when she called her fast drying trousers waterproof pants!





It's strange that this little corner of England uses the American term 'pants'. Don't know how that has come about, just one of those quirks.


----------



## Raven (Oct 10, 2015)

Warri, A very lovely picture of a nice looking couple. 

I wear pants or a dress depending on the occasion.  My dresses and skirts are usually mid-length.
Always below the knee several inches and sometimes ankle length.

Pants for women here are often called slacks.
It's interesting how language can be different from place to place.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 10, 2015)

Pam said:


> It's strange that this little corner of England uses the American term 'pants'. Don't know how that has come about, just one of those quirks.



Very curious.  Someone said on here that they say pop for soda in England - can't recall if it was you?


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 10, 2015)

Raven said:


> Warri, A very lovely picture of a nice looking couple.
> 
> I wear pants or a dress depending on the occasion.  My dresses and skirts are usually mid-length.
> Always below the knee several inches and sometimes ankle length.
> ...



My mother said slacks and many people did when I was a kid.  But that changed to pants.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 10, 2015)

:lol: Pants is a very acceptable word for the garment that is worn over the underpants.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 10, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> :lol: Pants is a very acceptable word for the garment that is worn over the underpants.



Yes, when I've visited Australia I discovered they also say pants.  I have to be bilingual!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Very curious.  Someone said on here that they say pop for soda in England - can't recall if it was you?



I know they say Pop in some parts of the North of England Annie but I've never heard it said here in the south ...and my mother also called trousers ''slacks'..but only if they were for women, trousers for men


----------



## Pam (Oct 10, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Very curious.  Someone said on here that they say pop for soda in England - can't recall if it was you?



Not sure if it was or not but I know that 'up here' we do refer to fizzy drinks as pop.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 10, 2015)

I grew up saying pop which is only said in certain states.  When I moved to TN everybody was saying coke, no matter kind of pop it was.  I say soda now but people here also say fizzy drink.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2015)

In Glasgow when I was  growing up...any kind of fizzy drink was called ''ginger''


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 10, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> In Glasgow when I was  growing up...any kind of fizzy drink was called ''ginger''



Aye, hubby calls it ginger.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 10, 2015)

It's a mix in the States... Soda on the East and West coasts...  Pop in the middle.   I grew up calling it Pop.. My Grandfather was born in NYC and called it Soda..   To me "soda" is something mixed up at a "soda fountain"...  Ice cream and fizzy water..  I loved chocolate sodas.


Now as for the things women wear...

Pants as in pantsuits  or slacks.. ...   Trousers are for men.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 10, 2015)

I don't even own a dress anymore.

Weddings and other events find me in well cut, dressy slacks and a dressy top with a bit of jewelry.


----------



## jujube (Oct 10, 2015)

Re: the different names for soda pop......my uncle, who was raised in rural North Carolina, told me once that they used to call it a "dope", as in "Ya wanna go down to the store and get a dope?"   Probably not a good idea these days, though?  

In Louisville, everything is a Coke.  You go into a restaurant and the waitress asks you what you'd like to drink.  "A Coke, please".  "What kind of Coke?"  "Dr. Pepper."  

I grew up in Indiana calling them "soft drinks".


----------



## AprilT (Oct 10, 2015)

I own way more dresses, just easier more comfortable, but, when I lived in NY/NJ mossty cold weekend when not working I wore slacks/jeans. Way back when was in my early 20's,  some coworkers  asked me if I was a Jehovah's Witness or of some other strict religious faith because they'd never seen  me wearing pants. Whatever.  I like wearing either probably these days would wear more slacks if I were living back up north, well Mayberry at least 8 months out of the year.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 10, 2015)

Mostly pants....capris until the weather turns cold......shorts in the summer.


----------



## Cookie (Oct 10, 2015)

Only pants for me now --  - yoga pants, sweats, jeans, shorts, capris - worn with colorful t-shirts - and a couple of short summer skirts for dress up.

We call them pop, or by specific name - coke, pepsi, club soda, etc. and they come under the heading of soft drinks on menus.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 10, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> I'm never comfortable being dressed up in a skirt and having bare legs. I feel I have to wear pantihose and I find them uncomfortable so most of the time I choose to wear slacks and trouser socks - I also have a thing about not putting my bare feet into closed shoes.
> 
> On the other hand I love wearing a kaftan with sandals - bare legs are covered up, the breeze under the kaftan keeps me cool and the sandals suit the summer weather.
> 
> ...




Dame W, I don't like putting bare feet in closed shoes, either.  Feels  yucky.  I thought maybe I was the only one, as you now see women all  dressed up with stiletto pumps and no hose (I'm old enough to still  think that's kind of tacky, BTW, but maybe it's because I have varicose  veins). 

Very nice photo!


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 10, 2015)

I've always called it soda in my adult years.  I think my parents said soda pop, but then we weren't allowed to have them, so it didn't come up much.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## Cookie (Oct 10, 2015)

Well, well, well, Johnitta,  never took you for a cross-dresser, but you should really do something about the facial hair and man-hands.


----------



## jujube (Oct 10, 2015)

On another board, I was reading a post by a mother who was moaning that she couldn't get her son to wear long pants to school, only shorts and she was afraid he was going to FREEEEEZE to death.   Well, duh, nobody worried about us little girls back in the 50's and 60's who had to wear dresses/skirts to school in the dead of winter.  I can't remember anybody being overly concerned about US freezing to death, do you?  Even wearing knee socks or tights, it was COLD with the wind blowing up those skirts.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2015)

errrrm...is that an outfit you borrowed from your friend Caitlyn :lol1:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 10, 2015)

jujube said:


> On another board, I was reading a post by a mother who was moaning that she couldn't get her son to wear long pants to school, only shorts and she was afraid he was going to FREEEEEZE to death.   Well, duh, nobody worried about us little girls back in the 50's and 60's who had to wear dresses/skirts to school in the dead of winter.  I can't remember anybody being overly concerned about US freezing to death, do you?  Even wearing knee socks or tights, it was COLD with the wind blowing up those skirts.



My mother used to make we wear tights under my school uniform, which was a skirt.


----------



## Cookie (Oct 10, 2015)

I went to school in Vancouver, B.C., usually had mild rain forest weather, but we still got pretty chilly in the dead of winter.  Girls weren't allowed to wear pants to school in those days there either.


----------



## AprilSun (Oct 11, 2015)

I HATE to wear a dress or a skirt so I don't! They make me feel like I've forgotten my clothes so I wear pants 100%.


----------



## dollie (Sep 29, 2017)

i was born in mass. so we always called soft drinks ---tonic---


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 29, 2017)

Most of the time I wear pants and like others have said I will wear a dress on special occasions. I prefer the comfort of pants or shorts always in the summer.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 29, 2017)

I usually wear slacks or capris with a t shirt or shirt.  I also like to wear dresses when going out once in awhile.


----------



## Wren (Sep 29, 2017)

I wear pants mostly but find skirts and dresses cooler in summer and usually wear them with heels if I go out somewhere special


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 29, 2017)

Capris from May-November,leggings from Dec.-April. I hate dresses-have had a couple of occasions where I wore them recently,both held at the same venue close to our house,and I went home halfway through both times and changed lol.


----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 29, 2017)

Almost exclusively pants - shorts in the summer. I only wear a dress when I go to the GYN Doc. (Easier to lift up a dress than disrobe and get into a gown)


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 29, 2017)

It's mostly hot here so I prefer flowy dresses until winter.  They're more comfortable and prettier also. Winter I like leggings with boots or jogging pants or skinny jeans.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Sep 29, 2017)

Jeans in the cold months,capris in the warm ones...just feel like a fish out of water in a dress and legs are to ugly for shorts.
Both my sons got married in 2007,I wore a dress for both occasions,they both remarked it was nice to see my legs,1st time in recent memory lol


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 29, 2017)

I wear pants in the cold wet winters, but I love floaty dresses for the rest of the year.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 11, 2020)

Pants kind of girl here!


----------



## mlh (Sep 11, 2020)

_I used to wear skirts and blouses and flats. Now I wear slacks and flats or leggings with tennis shoes._


----------



## Sliverfox (Sep 12, 2020)

There may be one dress hiding in my closet.
For sure there is  maybe 2 skirts in there.
Rest fo time its jeans in winter, shorts in summer.

No where special to go ,, why get fancied up?


----------



## Autumn (Sep 12, 2020)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Capris from May-November,leggings from Dec.-April. I hate dresses-have had a couple of occasions where I wore them recently,both held at the same venue close to our house,and I went home halfway through both times and changed lol.



Exactly!  I'm just the same with the capris and leggings.  I don't even wear dresses for fancy occasions, I have a couple very dressy silk pant outfits.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2020)

Summer






 summer






 Winter.......


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 12, 2020)

Ameriscot said:


> Very curious.  Someone said on here that they say pop for soda in England - can't recall if it was you?


We say "pop" here in Canada, too.


----------



## katlupe (Sep 12, 2020)

Usually I wear skirts. Sometimes capris. If I am working inside cleaning or doing laundry or a quick run to the store I wear shorts. In cooler weather I will wear pants. I have a few dresses but I really like skirts best.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 12, 2020)

Winter/Fall is Wrangler brand jeans ("Wrangler" patch on the back/right) all of the time. Summer is most definitely shorts. 

No dresses or slacks.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 12, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Winter/Fall is Wrangler brand jeans ("Wrangler" patch on the back/right) all of the time. Summer is most definitely shorts.
> 
> *No dresses* or slacks.


If you're a guy I should hope not.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Sep 12, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> I only wear a dress when I absolutely have to, so I rarely wear them at all.  Even when I was young, I preferred to wear pants and dress very casually...usually just jeans.
> 
> Some women like the freedom of the feel of a dress, even as casual everyday.  I remember my mother used to wear shifts a lot, and rarely saw her in slacks.  What's your preference, dresses or pants?


I like to wear both.  However, those broom stick skirts are my favorite.  Pants or rather slacks during the colder months.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 12, 2020)

I still wear dresses for special occasions, but otherwise it's slacks and jeans.  I wouldn't dream of wearing anything but skirts and dresses in public into the late 70s, but jeans were so popular, I gave in.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> I like to wear both.  However, those broom stick skirts are my favorite.  Pants or rather slacks during the colder months.


what's a broomstick skirt ?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 12, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> what's a broomstick skirt ?


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 12, 2020)

Since I’m in scrubs every week day, I enjoy wearing a dress on my days off.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 12, 2020)

I love dresses and shirts and have many of them. They usually get worn mostly in spring and summer with sandals. They are so feminine looking. I’m not a fan of broomstick skirts on myself personally but do like how they look on others.


----------



## wcwbf (Sep 12, 2020)

i don't own a dress/skirt.  if i had a "special occasion" on my calendar, would probably shop for dressy pants before and actual dress.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 12, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I love dresses and shirts and have many of them. They usually get worn mostly in spring and summer with sandals. They are so feminine looking. I’m not a fan of broomstick skirts on myself personally but do like how they look on others.


I agree, I love the look of dresses for their feminine style, and if it weren't for me looking like a circus tent wearing one, I'd wear an occasional dress! LOL!


----------



## Keesha (Sep 12, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I agree, I love the look of dresses for their feminine style, and if it weren't for me looking like a circus tent wearing one, I'd wear an occasional dress! LOL!


Awww... You just haven’t found the right dress. I’ve seen plenty of hefty women looking strikingly beautiful in skirts and dresses. 

Circus tent ?  They don’t look all that bad.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 12, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Awww... You just haven’t found the right dress. I’ve seen plenty of hefty women looking strikingly beautiful in skirts dresses.
> 
> Circus tent ?  They don’t look all that bad.


Being pear-shaped... bigger bum, heavier thighs, and wide hips, with my waist being small for my size, my hips just make my bottom half look GRAND when wearing a dress, so I just avoid them, but growing up (single digit years) I wore them occasionally, and nothing felt cooler or more comfortable in the summer.

Do think it's healthier for a women in the summer to have less on below.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 12, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Being pear-shaped... bigger bum, heavier thighs, and wide hips, with my waist being small for my size, my hips just make my bottom half look GRAND when wearing a dress, so I just avoid them, but growing up (single digit years) I wore them occasionally, and nothing felt cooler or more comfortable in the summer.
> 
> Do think it's healthier for a women in the summer to have less on below.


Ok I can understand what you mean. I’m the opposite of you. I’m much larger up top making some styles look silly on me without a belt of some kind. I also think it’s healthier in the summertime, so is wearing odour resistant materials like rayon          ( bamboo, linen, merino wool etc)


----------



## Lara (Sep 12, 2020)

Keesha said:


> ...I also think it’s healthier in the summertime, so is wearing odour resistant materials like rayon          ( bamboo, linen, merino wool etc)


Wait. You wear bamboo? Do tell. You mean Garden of Eden style? Those bamboo leaves are so skinny, you must be a tiny little thing. Seriously, I never heard of wearing bamboo.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2020)

Lara  didn't you know that Bamboo is a very popular material now particularly for bed linens ?  

https://www.cariloha.com/bed-bath/bedding/sheets.html


----------



## Keesha (Sep 12, 2020)

Lara said:


> Wait. You wear bamboo? Do tell. You mean Garden of Eden style? Those bamboo leaves are so skinny, you must be a tiny little thing. Seriously, I never heard of wearing bamboo.


No! Lol. Rayon is made from bamboo fibre thats bacterial and fungus resistant making it almost odour proof. So is merino wool , hemp and some other natural materials . 

Many women have used diaper covers made from merino wool and have claimed they only had to be washed once a month. Not that I m planning on not doing laundry. It’s just that I’m athletic so sweat in the summer months , making this moisture wicking material perfect for my use. The materials are cool in the summer and warm in the winter.

The other day I got a five pack of bamboo fibre made seamless underwear which are the most comfortable things I’ve ever worn in my life. I’ll never go back to cotton.

It has nothing to do with weight or shape Lara. Plus all these materials are from sustainable source leaving less of a carbon foot print and the fabric is ‘the’ most comfortable ever.

https://www.simplififabric.com/pages/bamboo


https://www.fibre2fashion.com/industry-article/3842/benefits-of-bamboo-fabric

https://www.topbambooproducts.com/clothes-made-out-of-bamboo/


----------



## Lara (Sep 12, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Lara  didn't you know that Bamboo is a very popular material now particularly for bed linens ?
> https://www.cariloha.com/bed-bath/bedding/sheets.html


Cool! No I never heard of Bamboo material. I need to watch more TV. I cancelled AT&T and just use Roku on rare occasions. I've just been too busy but I finally have a contract on my house. I digress. The sheets look so soft in the photos. I'm used to crispy white sheets though.

Oh I just saw your post Keesha! The things you learn in SF lol. Who knew.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 12, 2020)

Keesha said:


> No! Lol. Rayon is made from bamboo fibre thats bacterial and fungus resistant making it almost odour proof. So is merino wool , hemp and some other natural materials .
> 
> Many women have used diaper covers made from merino wool and have claimed they only had to be washed once a month. Not that I m planning on not doing laundry. It’s just that I’m athletic so sweat in the summer months , making this moisture wicking material perfect for my use. The materials are cool in the summer and warm in the winter.
> 
> ...


Love, love, love!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 12, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Many women have used diaper covers made from merino wool and have claimed they only had to be washed once a month.


Gosh, once a month.


----------



## wcwbf (Sep 12, 2020)

i'm far from runway material but not immense.  fat is fairly evenly distributed.  BUT any dress/skirt just looks silly on me... either that or we're always harsher on ourselves.  otherwise, i'd make several skirts... soft denims, khaki, etc.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 12, 2020)

wcwbf said:


> i'm far from runway material but not immense.  fat is fairly evenly distributed.  BUT any dress/skirt just looks silly on me... either that or we're always harsher on ourselves.  otherwise, i'd make several skirts... soft denims, khaki, etc.


I've always been so hard on myself...

Reading Keesha's and your posts helped put a smile on my face and pick my spirits up. 

Thanks, WC.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2020)

Lara said:


> Cool! No I never heard of Bamboo material. I need to watch more TV. I cancelled AT&T and just use Roku on rare occasions. I've just been too busy but I finally have a contract on my house. I digress. The sheets look so soft in the photos. I'm used to crispy white sheets though.
> 
> Oh I just saw your post Keesha! The things you learn in SF lol. Who knew.


I _never_ watch TV commericals..ever... I don't know where I learned about Bamboo first.. perhaps online..


----------



## wcwbf (Sep 12, 2020)

Keesha said:


> No! Lol. Rayon is made from bamboo fibre thats bacterial and fungus resistant making it almost odour proof. So is merino wool , hemp and some other natural materials .
> 
> Many women have used diaper covers made from merino wool and have claimed they only had to be washed once a month. Not that I m planning on not doing laundry. It’s just that I’m athletic so sweat in the summer months , making this moisture wicking material perfect for my use. The materials are cool in the summer and warm in the winter.
> 
> ...


really cute stuff... if you HAVE that shape.  like i said, i'm not massive but haven't had a waist like that in over 40 years.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 12, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I've always been so hard on myself...
> 
> Reading Keesha's and your posts helped put a smile on my face and pick my spirits up.
> 
> Thanks, WC.


I think most of us are hard on ourselves.


Aunt Marg said:


> Gosh, once a month.


That’s what I thought but in the thread I’d made there were 3 individuals that mentioned how the material repels odours. A man said that his wife’s got a nose like an ant eater and can smell a mosquito fart yet can’t tell he’s worn his merino wool shirt for 10 days in a row without washing it.

I realize this is starting to sound like I’m ultra lazy . I’m not. I’ll still do laundry like I normally do. I just like the idea of moisture and odour wicking fabrics. Another thing is that if you are traveling these clothes don’t wrinkle and you can take less items. Many claim they are perfect fabrics for traveling and any sports actIvity like hiking, biking, canoeing etc


----------



## Keesha (Sep 12, 2020)

wcwbf said:


> really cute stuff... if you HAVE that shape.  like i said, i'm not massive but haven't had a waist like that in over 40 years.


Oh these clothes aren’t just made for skinny girls. They come in all sizes and styles and I have no doubt if you looked you’d find something suitable for you.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 12, 2020)

I'm wearing elastic waisted balloon style pants with swinging style t-shirts.  I look like a tent!!!   lol  I like loose fitting clothes; always have.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 12, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> I'm wearing elastic waisted balloon style pants with swinging style t-shirts.  I look like a tent!!!   lol  I like loose clothes; always have.


I love it, Pam!

You, too, just made my day!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 12, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I think most of us are hard on ourselves.
> 
> That’s what I thought but in the thread I’d made there were 3 individuals that mentioned how the material repels odours. *A man said that his wife’s got a nose like an ant eater and can smell a mosquito fart *yet can’t tell he’s worn his merino wool shirt for 10 days in a row without washing it.
> 
> I realize this is starting to sound like I’m ultra lazy . I’m not. I’ll still do laundry like I normally do. I just like the idea of moisture and odour wicking fabrics. Another thing is that if you are traveling these clothes don’t wrinkle and you can take less items. Many claim they are perfect fabrics for traveling and any sports actIvity like hiking, biking, canoeing etc


ROFLMAO!!!

Between you and Pam, you guys just supplied me with my laugh of the day!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 12, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> I'm wearing elastic waisted balloon style pants with swinging style t-shirts.  I look like a tent!!!   lol  I like loose clothes; always have.


By the way, Pam, three-cheers for good old-fashioned elastic-waist pants!


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 12, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> ROFLMAO!!!
> 
> Between you and Pam, you guys just supplied me with my laugh of the day!


Laughter is the best medicine, dear friend. @Aunt Marg


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 12, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> Laughter is the best medicine, dear friend. @Aunt Marg


I so agree!


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 12, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I think most of us are hard on ourselves.
> 
> That’s what I thought but in the thread I’d made there were 3 individuals that mentioned how the material repels odours. A man said that his wife’s got a nose like an ant eater and can smell a mosquito fart yet can’t tell he’s worn his merino wool shirt for 10 days in a row without washing it.
> 
> I realize this is starting to sound like I’m ultra lazy . I’m not. I’ll still do laundry like I normally do. I just like the idea of moisture and odour wicking fabrics. Another thing is that if you are traveling these clothes don’t wrinkle and you can take less items. Many claim they are perfect fabrics for traveling and any sports actIvity like hiking, biking, canoeing etc


*A man said that his wife’s got a nose like an ant eater and can smell a mosquito fart * ....

Hysterically funny @Keesha    !!!!    I about peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed my clean elastic waisted balloon pants and new granny panties.  LMBOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 12, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> *A man said that his wife’s got a nose like an ant eater and can smell a mosquito fart * ....
> 
> Hysterically funny @Keesha    !!!!    I about peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed my clean elastic waited balloon pants and new granny panties.  LMBOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Three more cheers for granny pantie power, Pam!


----------



## Keesha (Sep 12, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Three more cheers for granny pantie power, Pam!


I’m not normally a granny panty lover but bought these granny style ones made from bamboo fabric. Seriously they are THE MOST COMFORTABLE underwear  ever. The price was perfect too. I’m chucking out all my other panties and wearing these exclusively. It’s best to wash them on gentle cycle if you don’t want them all bent out of shape. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B073VF45C6?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 12, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I’m not normally a granny panty lover but bought these granny style ones made from bamboo fabric. Seriously they are THE MOST COMFORTABLE underwear  ever. The price was perfect too. I’m chucking out all my other panties and wearing these exclusively. It’s best to wash them on gentle cycle if you don’t want them all bent out of shape.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B073VF45C6?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title


Oh, those do like nice.

I'm still living in the past with my nylon-antron jobbies! LOL!

Old habits are hard to break, but I'm definitely going to look closer at the bamboo option.

Thanks for posting about, Keesha!


----------



## peppermint (Sep 12, 2020)

I never heard of Bamboo fabric....anyway, I like jeans....Because when I worked for 25 years...we mostly wore dresses.
No Jeans aloud....In the winter I wear slacks....and sweaters....I love shoes....I just pulled out some of the shoes I use to
wear...I kept some and put the other's in the bins by the Lakeside....I'm now getting rid of some clothes I don't wear...
I'll give them away to the used clothing store in our town....


----------



## Jules (Sep 12, 2020)

In the winter it’s jeans.  

As soon as the weather is nice it’s skirts & dresses.  Absolutely never shorts.  

If it’s cool, then it’s time for my jeans.  The poor things are getting so thread bare that I look poor.  No matter what I spend, I just can’t find a pair that fit as well or feel as good.  

I do have nicer pants for all seasons. They rarely come out of the closet.  Lately, there’s no place to wear anything nicer.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 13, 2020)

Lara said:


> Cool! No I never heard of Bamboo material. I need to watch more TV. I cancelled AT&T and just use Roku on rare occasions. I've just been too busy but I finally have a contract on my house. I digress. The sheets look so soft in the photos. I'm used to crispy white sheets though.
> 
> Oh I just saw your post Keesha! The things you learn in SF lol. Who knew.


Don’t think I’ve known this information all along. I’m  60 and just discovered it this year. I hadn’t a clue until recently. It’s expensive stuff that I certainly can’t afford a new wardrobe of it but can afford personal items that are closest to my skin like underwear, socks , shoes and bed sheets.

Not only is this great for active people but those getting older who want extra comfort and confidence. The only reason that I discovered this information is that I belong to a tiny site of people who have the same disorder I have and this is what they suggested and they were spot on. It’s not something I’ve ever learned off television so you aren’t as clued out as you suggest. I don’t think most people know about this except perhaps the very wealthy, of which I’m not.


----------



## OldEnough (Sep 13, 2020)

Do those bamboo undies drag on any fabrics?  I believe I'd like to to try them if they don't


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 13, 2020)

OldEnough said:


> Do those bamboo undies drag on any fabrics?  I believe I'd like to to try them if they don't


Excellent question.

The dragging issue is one reason I have stuck to wearing nylon-antron panties for as long as I have, because they don't pull/drag under slacks.


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 13, 2020)

I wear Levi's, and have for ages.  I love the fit.
We dress casually for work, so that works for me.

Cut offs in the summer, and some nicer shorts for some errand running.

I cant remember the last time I wore a dress........BTW I'm a girl.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 13, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> If you're a guy I should hope not.



Well, I'm not one of them, but there are plenty of men out there that love wearing a dress. You do know what I mean. Take a look at the ones in the Vegas Show, Legends.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 13, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Well, I'm not one of them, but there are plenty of men out there that love wearing a dress. You do know what I mean. Take a look at the ones in the Vegas Show, Legends.


I know what you mean. LOL!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 13, 2020)

dobielvr said:


> I wear Levi's, and have for ages.  I love the fit.
> We dress casually for work, so that works for me.
> 
> Cut offs in the summer, and some nicer shorts for some errand running.
> ...



Many years ago, I wore Levi's, but they didn't feel nearly as good as Wrangler's did in the saddle. So, been a Wrangler man for well over 30 years now.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 13, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Well, I'm not one of them, but there are plenty of men out there that love wearing a dress. You do know what I mean. Take a look at the ones in the Vegas Show, Legends.


Besides, you wouldn't want to have to ride your horses side-saddle


----------



## Keesha (Sep 13, 2020)

What horses?


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 13, 2020)

Keesha said:


> What horses?


He's into country/western/cowboy stuff.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 13, 2020)

OldEnough said:


> Do those bamboo undies drag on any fabrics?  I believe I'd like to to try them if they don't


Absolutely not! Perfectly smooth and ultra comfy however proper washing is highly recommended. 
Soaking in borax and hanging is better than machine washing unless you use gentle cycle.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 13, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> He's into country/western/cowboy stuff.


Oh yes. I’m quite aware. A city cowboy.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 13, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Oh yes. I’m quite aware. A city cowboy.


Better an Urban Cowboy than a Midnight Cowboy, I suppose!!  lol


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 13, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Absolutely not! Perfectly smooth and ultra comfy however proper washing is highly recommended.
> Soaking in borax and hanging is better than machine washing unless you use gentle cycle.


I'd always thought bamboo was a type of wood/tree, until those ads for bamboo pillows started to come up..  it's a plant?


----------



## Keesha (Sep 13, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I'd always thought bamboo was a type of wood/tree, until those ads for bamboo pillows started to come up..  it's a plant?


Yes, it’s a plant and it’s fibres are used to make rayon and other bamboo textiles. The fabrics made from them are odour resistant and super soft. 


JaniceM said:


> Better an Urban Cowboy than a Midnight Cowboy, I suppose!!  lol


Oh I don’t know. To me it depends on the cowboy


----------



## Pinky (Sep 13, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Yes, it’s a plant and it’s fibres are used to make rayon and other bamboo textiles. The fabrics made from them are odour resistant and super soft.
> 
> Oh I don’t know. To me it depends on the cowboy


They make bamboo floors too


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Sep 13, 2020)

Pinky said:


> View attachment 122239


This picture is a broomstick skirt.  One you take out of the washer, stuff it in long wise into a pantyhose and let dry.  That was a long time ago!


----------



## Keesha (Sep 13, 2020)

Pinky said:


> They make bamboo floors too


And kitchen counter tops.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 13, 2020)

Keesha said:


> And kitchen counter tops.


Yup, yup! .. and window blinds, and .. and .. and


----------



## Pinky (Sep 13, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Keesha (Sep 13, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Yup, yup! .. and window blinds, and .. and .. and


Don’t get me started. Oh right. Someone already did. Lol


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 13, 2020)

OK I remember the last time I wore a dress. On my wedding day, December 2001.  LOL


----------



## Pinky (Sep 13, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> I like to wear both.  However, those broom stick skirts are my favorite.  Pants or rather slacks during the colder months.


That's why I posted the broom stick skirt  They still sell them, on Amazon.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Sep 13, 2020)

Pinky said:


> That's why I posted the broom stick skirt  They still sell them, on Amazon.


Oh! Cool!  Cause, I still love them.  Thanks a bunch.


----------



## deesierra (Sep 25, 2020)

I have a couple of friends who won't wear anything but dresses in their daily life. Mostly long dresses or skirts. To me that is a statement of femininity that I admire. Dresses are sure more comfortable than jeans. But it's hard to find flattering dresses or skirts if you are a plus size woman.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 25, 2020)

deesierra said:


> I have a couple of friends who won't wear anything but dresses in their daily life. Mostly long dresses or skirts. To me that is a statement of femininity that I admire. Dresses are sure more comfortable than jeans. *But it's hard to find flattering dresses or skirts if you are a plus size woman.*


You said it, Des!


----------



## deesierra (Sep 26, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> You said it, Des!


Lol in my next life I will be 6' tall and weigh 120 pounds! I've always wondered what it feels like to wear anything you want and look fabulous. I especially love what I call the bohemian (hippie?) look.....long and flowing lacy but casual dresses, or loose fitting wide legged linen pants with a crop top. Yet I sometimes see overweight women wearing things like that and I think dang girl!! good for you!!


----------



## Bethea (Sep 26, 2020)

I wear my mothers old dresses. She was always sewing. When she passed my sister didn't want them. I got the lot.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## deesierra (Sep 29, 2020)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 124902View attachment 124903


Yeah, that's me in my next life!


----------

